# African student in the uk wants to visit the US



## klisia (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am a Nigerian student studying in the UK and want to visit the US during my summer holidays. I would be grateful if anyone would please outline the following:

1. Should I be applying for a B2 visa? If not,what type of visa?

2. The financial requirements ( minimum amount of money that I should have in my bank acct & for how long).

3. Any other documents that may be needed to ensure that the visa is granted.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

klisia said:


> Hi,
> I am a Nigerian student studying in the UK and want to visit the US during my summer holidays. I would be grateful if anyone would please outline the following:
> 
> 1. Should I be applying for a B2 visa? If not,what type of visa?
> ...


1. Yes - a B2.

2. $100/day would be plenty.

3. Evidence of ties to the UK -- e.g. that you will be returning to continue your studies and your immigration status in the UK is okay.

Good luck -- it's difficult to get a US tourist visa with a Nigerian passport BTW. But ample preparation should give you a better chance.


----------



## klisia (Jan 27, 2011)

Tnx Fatbrit, but I would also like to know for how long I would need to have the said funds in my account undisturbed before making the application. Pls elaborate on your 'ample preparation' suggestion


----------

